# rb20det specs for you



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Engine 
Type (see below) RB20DET Twin cam, in-line 6, Turbocharged 
Displacement 1998 cc 
Compression Ratio 8.5:1 
Max. Power; kW/bhp 160/214 @ 6400 rpm 
Max. Torque; Nm/ft-lbs 263/194 @ 3200 rpm 
Bore x Stroke; mm 78 x 69.7 
Redline 7600 rpm 
Fuel Injection Nissan EGI (ECCS) 



gearbox 
Transmission 5 speed manual 
Gear Ratios 
1 3.321 
2 1.902 
3 1.308 
4 1.000 
5 0.759 
Reverse 3.636 


just thought i would spread some info for you fellas since alot of you are thinking about swaps.....cheers!


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

She's Alive!

RB20DET and r32 GTST info 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Source:
http://forums.gtrcanada.com/viewtopic.php?t=49

"This was taken from: www.rb20det.com

The following is intended for hcr32 and hnr32 owner or any car sporting the rb20det.

Vehicle model: hcr32 and hnr32
Engine type: rb20det
Displacement (cc): 1998
Combustion chamber: pent-roof type
Valve arrangement : DOHC belt drive
Bore x stroke mm: 78.0 x 69.7
Compression ratio : 8.5
Compression pressure: (kg / cm2) / (rpm) 12.0 / 300
Maximun output (net) (ps / rpm): 215 / 6400
Maximun torque (net) (kg-m / rpm): 27.0 / 3200
Fuel consumption ratio (g / GS.h) / (rpm): 215 / 2400
Dimensions m/t (l / w / h) (mm): 845x660x685
Dimensions a/t (l / w / h) (mm): 830x660x685
Idle speed (rpm): 800
Ignition timing a/t (BTDCdegrees / rpm): 15 / 650
Ignition timing m/t (BTDCdegrees / rpm): 20 / 650
Firing order: 1-5-3-6-2-4
Valve clearance cold (mm) intake: 0.45 +/- 0.003
Valve clearance cold (mm) exhaust: 0.38 +/- 0.003
Throttle chamber bolts torque setting (kg-m) first stage: 0.9 - 1.1
Throttle chamber bolts torque setting (kg-m) second stage: 1.8 - 2.2
Flywheel run-out limit (mm): 0.10
Con rod nut tightening stage 1 (kg-m): 2.3 - 2.9
Con rod nut tightening stage 2(kg-m): 3.9 - 4.5

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

rb20det Engine variations: 

The rb20det came in two different forms, the earlier red top with the NICS system and the newer silver top version with the ECCS system. The red top is the earlier version of the rb20det and came as standard with the r31 skyline, z32 fairlady and the nissan laurel, whilst the r32 skylines and nissan cefiro came with the silver top version.

Just to confuse you more there were a few red top rb20dets with the eccs system, heres some engine power outputs.

RB20DET red top
1986-1987: 178bhp (NICS version)
1988-1989: 190bhp (ECCS version)
RB20DET silver top
1989 onwards: 215bhp 

-------------------------------------------------

Resetting the rb20det ECU:

You can reset the ecu by disconnecting the battery and then pressing the brake pedal in for a minute or so, doing this tries to light up the brake lights and removes all of the voltage from the ecu, then connect it back up and go for a drive. Make sure the front wheels are straight when you do this or else the hicass can get a bit screwed up because it thinks the wheels are turning slightly.

The ECU has the mapping for the fuelling this wont change but the timing and airflow is monitored all of the time and adjusted according to conditions if you have been using low octane fuel or carried out recent mods then you'll benifit from the ECU reset as it relearns the optimum settings and changes the timing in very large increments initially then as it gets closer to being right it narrows the adjustments down.

The ignition timing is advanced until knock is detected and then pulled back in narrowing swings above and below ideal until it has narrowed it down to being ok. Once settled it almost stops learning and will use tiny adjustments each time you go out and take a lot longer to get to its ideal each time. 

Part numbers for of r32 gts-t:

*Warning, this part list is in nowehere complete*

Water Pump: 21010-21U25
Thermostat: 21200-42L05
coil Packs: 22433 60u02 mcp-300124
Oil Filter Genuine Nissan: 15208-H8911
Oil Filter Ryco: Z145A
Oil Filter Valvoline: R9
Oil Capacity: 4.6L with filter (7.5w 30 is recommended)
Coolant Capacity: 9L
Manual Gearbox: 2L (80w 90)
P/s Fluid capacity, non-hicas: 1.8L
Sump washer 11026-01M02
Fuel filter 16400-53J10
Rear diff oil 1.5L
Alternator belt 11720-24U00
Cam belt 13028-20P10
PAS belt 11950-04U00
NGK standard plugs PFR5A-11 1.1mm gapped
NGK Iridium plugs T7341T-8 0.8mm gapped
Trust-Greddy Iridium plugs IT08 0.8mm gapped
Brake pads and discs for r32 gtst are the same as s13 200sx (silvia s13)
Speedo drive gearbox end 32702-58S21
Air Flow Meter 22680-02U00


----------



## juderoberts (Oct 9, 2007)

*RB20DET OR RB25DE*

I'm Strongly considering changing from my RB20E Engine to either RB20DET or RB25DE but i would first like to know concerning maintenence wise how costly would it be to maintain both comparision wise. The other is in terms of Acceleration & Power which one i better. I currently drive a Nissan C33 Medalist which is transmission but i would certainly be going Gearbox.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Any of those engines would be an upgrade. If you live in the flat lands go rb20det. If you live in the hills go rb25.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

RB20S13 said:


> the picture, very nice. and i see something in this engine drawing that is making me like the motor very much. and its the valvetrain. it has the same concept as these crotch rockets out in the streets with there 16000 rpms. a little reinforcement = bad ass motor.


----------



## hcr32 (Nov 12, 2007)

Actually the rb25 and the rb26 have better head designs if you were looking to build up the motor you would be better off going with one of those 2.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

hcr32 said:


> Actually the rb25 and the rb26 have better head designs if you were looking to build up the motor you would be better off going with one of those 2.


old thread try not to bump them.


----------



## rb20det240sx (Jan 6, 2008)

*rb20 stock*

how much boost dose the rb20 come stock so i dont blow my engine?


----------



## RB25DETR32 (Jan 14, 2008)

I had a stock RB20DET in my R32 before i did the 25 swap and without my boost controller it boosted .5 bar but i built it up and for the past couple months i was boosting 1.4 bar


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*lets see*

anyone want to throw out the design specs for the RB26 or SR20DET???

And i just think i learned something new

When it sais SR im guessin that it's inline 4, and RB would be the inline 6 motors?


----------



## chewed_up_turkey (Nov 28, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF A RB25det will bolt up to a rb20det tranny?


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

No,it wont.


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

*Just what I was looking for*

Thanks for those part numbers!


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

well im pushin 8-10 lbs on the stock turbo,ive been told i can push it as far as 16 but expect it to burn out soon after.I bought a mines ecu chip set for 15lbs,and i gotta greddy boost comtroller to leave it at 14 lbs,i consider that the safety zone.Funny thing is Ive eatin every SR Ive come across,and most were pushin more lbs than me.The RB20det is a nice battle platform,and thats how I intend to use it.Meat and potatoes. I havent hooked up my electronic upgrades yet,I gotta Apexi safc2 sittin in my vent plate with the wires dangling.Anyway once I get all that crap hooked up Ill dyno it and spit out the numbers.I estimate Im pushin around 240hp as the car sits, my performance upgrades (installed) are 3" Bee Racing exhaust(from an r32=),custom turbo manifold,FMIC, 3" downpipe and Blitz blow off valve.Also have custom 300z twin turbo intake,2 muffin air filters (one in the engine bay,one under the bumper for ram air,slot wit gromet in the bumper feeding it). My goal is 300hp without upgrading the turbo.


----------



## peet123 (May 23, 2009)

*skyline parts*

sorry for my english i want to saw if skyline 1991 have parts similar then canadian car (brake,bearing clutch,disc,ect...)


----------



## MADNISS (Aug 6, 2005)

Same parts except for tail lights


----------



## peet123 (May 23, 2009)

did transmision is same on canadian car 240sx of my nissan skyline 1991


----------



## s13kidd (Jul 17, 2008)

is the rb20det an interference engine


----------

